# What to do with fireplace in kitchen?



## rmcfall (Oct 29, 2007)

As many can probably tell from my other posts, I am doing a lot of remodeling to our home.  Our kitchen is included, and it happens to have a fireplace that takes up an entire wall.  While it is nice to look at, I am wondering what to do with it?  There is no need for a woodstove there because the family room has one, and the floorplan is an open kitchen/dining/family room concept.  

So any thoughts on what to do with this fireplace?  I am almost inclined to cover it up with kitchen cabinets, etc. because we are somewhat limited on cabinet space.  However, it seems like a shame to do away with a fireplace.  Any ideas on how to make it useful?


----------



## Webwidow (Oct 29, 2007)

wood fire pizza oven  :coolsmile:


----------



## rmcfall (Oct 30, 2007)

I wondered about that, but I haven't been able to find any information on-line about converting an existing fireplace to a pizza oven.  Any tips?


----------



## Webwidow (Oct 30, 2007)

I recall seeing some at the trade show some years back.However it would be a pricey add-on model. There must be some old masonry books around for the do- it -your-self-er. Maybe in the Sunset book series ?  Crank up the oven to about 700 degrees and watch the cheese bubble. Yummy!


----------



## Webwidow (Oct 30, 2007)

not seeing any conversion plans either, but the outsede pizza oven are awesome


----------



## rmcfall (Oct 30, 2007)

Yeah, I saw different plans for outdoor pizza ovens.  They look pretty nice...

I guess I could always do some regular grilling in the fireplace when temps are too cold to grill outside.  I imagine I might need a power vent for this sort of thing though...  at least it would make the fireplace more than just something to look at...


----------



## nshif (Oct 30, 2007)

See if there is any info here that might help. Im planing on building one but outside. some of these are indoors.

http://heatkit.com/html/bakeoven.htm


----------

